# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  MIRACLE GSM COCKTAIL - GSM Cocktail Shell 1.2.9

## mohamed73

*MIRACLE GSM COCKTAIL - GSM Cocktail Shell 1.2.9* *MIRACLE GSM COCKTAIL  *  *NEW GENERATION TOOL FOR HTC, ANDROID & BLACKBERRY*  *Wednesday - 2013 04 September*    iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM  * Miracle GSM Cocktail*   *GSM Cocktail Shell 1.2.9*  *  * *Whats New:* *Server is READY to Work!* *Added Dongle data updater Moved Shell to new Miracle Server Fixed Download Speed(fastest speed / no more DC) Fixed Resume/Pause Function*   *ACCESS TO SUPPORT AREA:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Always use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]to download all updates and all setups.*  * Always use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]versions.*  * Always Install all setups in one drive.*    *WE ALWAYS CARE OUR USER*  *ALWAYS GIVING* *╭╮SHOCK TO OTHER*   *(:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:[MIRACLE TEAM ]**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**:**)*   *GSM COCKTAIL*   *  Innovated by Miracle Team* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * HTC 2013 UNLOCK READY!!!*   *FUTURE WORK:*  * HUWAEI UNLOCK ON THE WAY*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

